# Nov. 16th and 17th, Ft. McRee Forum Bash



## Telum Pisces

The other thread was gettin a little long and now that there is a date set, I figured I would start a new thread with the date in the title for folks to see. And also to see who is definately coming out.

Mark it on the calendar and come on out to meet some folks off the forum. Hell, I've met a few but not as many as I would like to meet. Weather permitting, we are going to be camping out at Ft. McRee on the weekend of Nov. 17th. If you can make it both Friday and Saturday nights, that's great. If you can only make it Sat. and stay one night, that's great too. I can only make it Saturday.

Don't worry if you don't have a boat to get out there. I am sure with everyone on here, we can get you out there. I can shuttle people out there if needed. I have access to Sherman cove and that is probably where I will put in so I don't have to cross the bay with a boat loaded with gear and firewood. But I could shuttle folks from somewhere else on Saturdayonce I unload the wood etc...

I can provide the firewood for the entire weekend as long a few help me get it out there. The huge dead oak tree is coming down this Saturday (10/20). If you'regoing out there Fri. night and you want to come get enough, just say so.

Bring the family too. Let's get a bunch of folks out there.

Here is a pic of the location.










Jon


----------



## chum-chum

Does the red x mark area where pff members will be? Was there on 14 oct and could not decide whether members were on sand island or by the rock jetties. please clarify. tks


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *chum-chum (10/17/2007)*Does the red x mark area where pff members will be? Was there on 14 oct and could not decide whether members were on sand island or by the rock jetties. please clarify. tks


That is where most people camp and that is where there is the most flat area for tents etc... There are numerous other spots to camp both near the actual fort and across at the island or further down the way. But this is where the majority of us will probably be. But you can sleep/camp anywhere you want and hang out with us until,if you want your peace and quiet when you want to go to bed.:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

I'll be there but want make it out until saturday morning and staying until sunday afternoon.

Chum-Chum you shouldn't be able to miss us. Would think we will be at the fort entrance.


----------



## Last Chance

If you come through the small channel from the pass into the small harbour as soon as you pass the no wake signs look to the left,that is where we usualy are.


----------



## chum-chum

thanks for prompt reply. Weather permitting plan on being there with with ex son-in-law, grandkids and hopefully my wife. Will be aboard 26' blue and white seaswirl "thunder guppy" please introduce yourself. Read all your posts but know no one. Dan


----------



## FLYBOY

This sounds like a blast...and a perfect time of year to do it, count me and the wife in as long the Air Force let's me stay in town. Anything in particular we need to bring? I look forward to meeting new folks...Maybe someone can bring a big screen TV, with Satellite hookupso we can watch the game Sat night. or maybe I should should just TIVO it....


----------



## bamasam

Allready have it pencilled in Jon. I will be there with at least the wife and my 13 yr old. Hopeing I can talk my brother (boltaction) into coming down with his two kids.


----------



## SkinnyWater

My son andIhope to at least make an appearance on Saturday, if not spend the night. I doubt the wife and girls will be much into sleeping under the stars. I look forward to meeting some of the PFF members as I am new to the forum and fishing from a boat in general.


----------



## Linda

We're gonna try and make it out there...


----------



## Ocean Man

I will be there. Hopefully the weather will be nice and I can get some fishing and camping in. I will bring a fish cooker and a smoker for some cooking.


----------



## konz

Hey if Christy and I can get a ride out there, we would be more than willing to go.


----------



## bamasam

Konz plan on it bro! We will probably start a need a ride thread when it gets a little closer for those that need a ride over to the Fort. It wouldnt be the same without you.


----------



## konz

That's a big 10-4!


----------



## crazyfire

if i can snag a ride...ill be there


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *crazyfire (10/22/2007)*if i can snag a ride...ill be there


For anyone that needs a ride, go ahead and plan on making it out there. We'll get you out there.

And the tree was cut down this past weekend and Ijust mighthave enough firewood for the weekend










Jon


----------



## konz

I'd say you could go ahead and check firewood of the "to get" list


----------



## Telum Pisces

Friendly bump to remind folks that it is two weeks away. 

Anyone that would like to come get some firewood to take out there is welcome to do so. I can't get it all out there. And some needs to be split to burn. 

Anyone needing a ride, just post here and we will get you out there.


----------



## Ocean Man

I cant wait, its been a while since I've been camping. I think I will start to get my gear orginized this weekend.:letsparty


----------



## SheYakFishr

This should be a blast!!!


----------



## konz

My g/f and I will need a lift out there. I'd be more than happy to throw in for gas or share some beer!


----------



## crazyfire

im with ray on this...me and my g/f will need a ride. we have class till about 9pm on friday night for the police academy....so if friday night is bad...maybe we can snag a ride early saturday morning. Let me know now...and ray..let me know if you work anything out. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## konz

I wouldn't worry to much bro, I'm sure somebody will give us a ride. If not, then I say we head to bear lake and do some camping there.


----------



## crazyfire

roger roger


----------



## AquaSport175

If I can get my boat out of the shop I willcome visit everyone. Well see.............


----------



## Telum Pisces

Where would you guys need a ride from? I will be putting in at Sherman Cove sometime Saturday mid morning. But I can come get you somewhere else once I unload the firewood etc..., as long as it's not somewhere like east bay.:doh


----------



## Murphy's Law

If ya'll have not found a ride by then I can run ya'll over there.


----------



## AquaSport175

what time are the blues flying? 



Man I feel so dumb. the whole time i thought this get together was on the same weekend.........:banghead:doh:banghead:looser.


----------



## bamasam

I will be launching from Galvez and will be down Saturday. If need be I can make a second trip. Anyone that can take people out please post where you will launch from and we will try to co-ordinate rides for everyone.


----------



## konz

I was figuring shoreline, but whe can meet you guys anywhere other than the base. No need for folks to go out of their way.


----------



## Ocean Man

Hey Konz, are you looking to head out Friday or Saturday? I will be heading out on Friday evening as soon as I can get everything loaded after work. You are more than welcome to ride out with us. We will be leaving from Navy Point. For anybody that needs a ride my cell # is 554-0026. Just give me a call and I can come pick you up at the ramp. If the weather is nice on Saturday I will be fishing in the Gulf so I may not be availiable for rides Saturday but Friday night shouldn't be a problem.

Matt


----------



## konz

Hey man I appreciate the offer. I think I'm riding with murphyslaw....but I'll note your cell just in case.


----------



## floridays

:bump:toast Hope to make it out


----------



## konz

Everybody still going?


----------



## Ocean Man

I will be there. I am going to pick up some firewood from Jon today after work. Then get all my camping gear organized.


----------



## konz

Looking forward to having a beer with ya ocean man


----------



## Telum Pisces

Yep, me and my wife will be out there Saturday sometime mid morning probably before 1200 or so.


----------



## crazyfire

ray, im gonna use that tent you were talkin about...so get it ready  lookin forward to fishing with everyone!!


----------



## konz

Roger that, I'll be sure to have it ready.....maybe forget a pole or two......hahaha


----------



## crazyfire

also...since me and ray are catching(hopefully) a ride from someone....if yall need us to bring anything let us know....I am keeping it simple..and i believe ray is also...just the basic needs, food, beer, fishing poles and tents....if anyone needs any help loading up their stuff...let us know.

Jeff


----------



## Telum Pisces

Anyone that needs a ride on Saturday can write down my cell and give me a call. I can come get you as long as it's not somewhere in east bay or something. If you can get on base, I will be putting in at Sherman Cove.

Cell: 529-9349


----------



## Ocean Man

Is anybody going to be out there Friday night? I will be there Friday night after I get off work. I will probably get there around 8:00pm.


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I will cruise by Sat. afternoon. (It seems like most may not arrive til LATE.. ) we aren't camping (this time) . Sounds like a breezy and cool weekend. The reds should love it!!!! Hope to see ya there :takephoto:mmmbeer


----------



## SheYakFishr

Unfortunately... I will have to bow out of this wkend's get-together. I have too much to do this weekend to get away.







Maybe things will calm down enough next timeyou guys do this again. 

Make sure you all bring some WARM clothes.. it's going to dip pretty low this wkend.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *SheYakFishr (11/15/2007)*Unfortunately... I will have to bow out of this wkend's get-together. I have too much to do this weekend to get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe things will calm down enough next timeyou guys do this again.
> 
> Make sure you all bring some WARM clothes.. it's going to dip pretty low this wkend.


Come on Pam, things can wait. Alcohol and fire will keep us nice and toasty. At least that's my plan.


----------



## bamasam

NNNOOOOOOOO PAMMY!!

I was counting on you girl!

It wont be the same without you. :reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## SheYakFishr

I know... I feel really bad..







because I was sooooo looking forward to going. I have to help my fellow pirates work on our ship Saturday morning... then I get my grandson early afternoon (have to babysit.. while daughter is working)... and he is upset also.. because hewas going to go with me there... but he's been really sick... and being out in that 'weather'... he will probably get sicker. (one minute.. he's fine.. the next.. he could have a febroidal seizure (from a fever)).Then... 1st thing Sunday am... My Mother wants me to take her to Biloxi. So it seems... my weekend is shot. I also had a visit from the big bad wolf very early this morning and my newly constructedgreenhouse got blown down.. plants were everywhere.. laying down.. out of pots.. etc. Sheeeesh.. what a mess... and itwill be staying like that until next week... when I can find the time to re-build it. Believe me... I really wanted to go. It won't be long.. and there will be another trip scheduled and I'll do my best to make that one.


----------



## Sig

I have been working the wife to camp but she is afraid of the cold. We have a cuddy and she still won't go for it...


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Sig (11/15/2007)*I have been working the wife to camp but she is afraid of the cold. We have a cuddy and she still won't go for it...


Well at least come on out for a while. But I have faith that you can convince her. My wife said the same thing about the cold, but we will be sleeping in the boat and it should be fine.


----------



## Getsome

> *Sig (11/15/2007)*I have been working the wife to camp but she is afraid of the cold. We have a cuddy and she still won't go for it...


I know what you mean, my wifes going to back out on me to. I think i'm going to try to come out with out her and the kids. Should get there on saturday around noon. At least I won't have to set up a tent now. I just bought 2 new 12v heaters for my cuddy so if I could hang out by somebodys fire and drink beer till bed time I will be set. I can make some shore runs if anyone needs more firewood, beer or a ride. My boats on Old River across from the Flora-Bama, so if your in between there and the Fort Mcraee on the Intercoastal send me a pm for a ride.:letsdrink


----------



## tom1s

im going to try to make it, but why hasnt anyone mentioned the redfish rods that are going to be in the sand near camp? hello? its the pass! My girlfriend has this damn problem, called a birthday and i need to find a way to convince her a boat ride is the way to celebrate....


----------



## Sig

The wife said she is not going but I can bring my fishing/drinking buddies... Now if I can convence those guys to brave the cold...


----------



## konz

Believe me, crazyfire and I will have rods in the sand the moment we hit the beach!


----------



## bamasam

My wife and 13 year old son is coming and we will be camping in the tent,cuddy isnt big enough. Wife is tough enough for it but said she is claiming my 0 degree sleeping bag. Bring the wives out once they see Precious is going to stay maybe they will change their mind.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bamasam (11/16/2007)*My wife and 13 year old son is coming and we will be camping in the tent,cuddy isnt big enough. Wife is tough enough for it but said she is claiming my 0 degree sleeping bag. Bring the wives out once they see Precious is going to stay maybe they will change their mind.


Sam, 

My wife is coming as of right now. I told her that all the wives were backing out due to the cold. She didn't seem too phased.


----------



## bamasam

Great Jon I am hoping alot of the wives will come out as I want Precious to meet more of them then maybe she will give me a hall pass more often :letsdrink


----------



## konz

my girlfriend and jeffs girlfriend will be out there staying the night


----------



## bamasam

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage>Mayday Mayday Mayday!!!!!!! 

Does anyone have room for three!!!

Bringing the boat back from my work late last night after rewiring the trailer lights, I realized this morning that I spun a hub on the trailer and no way to get parts around here in time to come down. If anyone has room please let me know as soon as possible and where to meet so I can start heading down that way. 3.5 Hour drive


----------



## bamasam

God I love this place!!!!

Just talked to Getsome on the nextell and we are just waiting on Precious to get home then we are on our way.


----------



## FishnLane

It was good to see y'all tonight. Who ever did the fire deserves Kudos!!! great heat and nothing smells better than a campfire!!:clapThanks Murhyslaw for the bait shrimp.:bowdown We fishing around 3 mile (heading home)got 1 bull red (about 33") and some small white trout. Lots of fun. HOpe y'all stay warm. Couldn't of had a more beautiful clear night.


----------



## allen_perkinson

IM NEW!!! WHAT I MISS?!?!? man, sounds like it was a great time. im new to the forum, so is this an annual thing or what? Is it close to Fort Walton Beach Florida? Im sure the new wife and dog would have a blast next year if it happens again, hell i might even have my own boat! if someone could give me the details i can put it on the calendar. Later!


----------



## Ocean Man

Not an anual thing yet, just an idea someone had a while back. The forum has lots of small gatherings a year and a few big ones. Just moniter the forum and you will see them from time to time. Usually planned well in advance. Hope to meet you at the next one.


----------

